# FBsplash, xorg and the F2 key

## maurs

I have installed fbsplash on boot...

but i don't know why, after upgraded kernel and splashutils, F2 key always work, even if I'm working in KDE.

When i press f2 (or alt+f2), it switch in the console and show me the boot splash image. 

Can you help me pls?

ps. sorry 4 my english

EDIT: killing fbsplashd.static resolve the problem for the moment... 

```
~ # ps aux |grep splash

root      3090  0.2  0.7  44220  9912 tty16    Ssl+ 18:42   0:02 /sbin/fbsplashd.static --theme=gentoo-blue --pidfile=/lib/splash/cache/daemon.pid --type=bootup --kdgraphics

~ # kill -9 3090

```

----------

## jorges

I just discovered the same happens to me. I am running media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.2, dev-libs/klibc-1.5 (both keyworded ~).

Any ideas? Not that this is a huge problem, but certainly an annoying one.

jorges

----------

## jorges

 *jorges wrote:*   

> I just discovered the same happens to me. I am running media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.2, dev-libs/klibc-1.5 (both keyworded ~).
> 
> Any ideas? Not that this is a huge problem, but certainly an annoying one.
> 
> jorges

 

Well, I just rebooted my laptop (came back home from work) and the problem is gone. We'll see at the next reboot.

jorges

----------

## Mantaar

I think that has been resolved with a new version of the splash utilities package.

Do an emerge -DuvaNt world and probably revdep-rebuild and see if the problem's gone.

I've ran into the same kind of problem in the past, but after an update it was all gone (sure was annoying back then, because I used Ion3 and F2 is an important key for Ion  :Wink: )

----------

## conte73

Same problem here.

Just upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 and splashutils-1.5.3.1(~x86), emerged v86d-0.1.3, re-emerged klibc and switched to uvesafb from vesa-tng.

Killing fbsplashd.static resolve the problem.

I don't understand if is normal having fbsplashd.static running after at the end of the boot process, since after killing it the splash image is working normally, that is it appears when I shutdown or reboot and I can switch silent/verbose pressing F2.

----------

## mkyral

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200668

----------

## conte73

I don't know if it's related, but after upgrading to splashutils-1.5.3.2 it seems to work correctly.

Before the upgrade I realized the bug was flapping (about 30% of the times it worked well, without need to manually kill fbsplashd.static).

----------

